
Symantec Acquires Blue Coat Systems Inc - danlindley
https://www.symantec.com/about/newsroom/press-releases/2016/symantec_0612_01
======
opless
Funny they talk about keeping their customers protected, when turncoat's
products are MITM attacking privacy invaders.

Now they're owned by the same company that own verisign how long before they
offer a system that uses their own root certs to undermine the very security
of the Internet for (authoritarian) governments?

------
danlindley
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Coat_Systems#Controversy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Coat_Systems#Controversy)

